# I need some advice.



## A.J. (Sep 4, 2012)

I've never done this befor so im sorry if i didnt do it right.

ok. Lets get to the point im 16 dont really have much money but i like the idea of prepping
and I've always been able to take care of myself in the out doors.

Some problems im facing are: i have very limited money. I live about 15 min from N.Y.C. so
if somthing happens ill have thousands of people to compete with and protect myself and family
from. My biggest problem is that my parents are 100% against prepping and fell that im wasting
My time and money.

I could really use ideas for bug out bags(one for me my mom dad and brother) and ways to
fortify my house(i rent so i cant do much) lastly i need ideas for food storage.
The 2 most important things right now are water storage and geting my hands on a weapon
(I dont have a gun or the money for one and I've been doing alot of research on bows and 
BB/airsoft guns. These would be used for hunting and some self protection) so i could use
extra info on those 2 things.
Thanks anyone that helps me out and ill do what i can to help you to.

(I know i cant spell)
(If i did this wrong im sorry for wasting your time)


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

No hunney we are here to help each other, not to make fun or belittle. Looking out for yourself and family is a big step to take at your age. I applaud you.
co2 pellet pistols are nice for small game hunting you can get the 357 colt from crossman version from amazon delivered to yer door. 32.00 also all the co2 and pellets. go pellets over BB. and be sure to get small game pellets...
I also found a lot of my little things for my bug out bag from budk.com their prices are super for little things also try yer local army surplus, but budk is usually a lot cheaper. do not go cheap on yer back pack. you cant have it falling apart when you ask more from it. you should look at the resale store, im not sure what they are called... salvation army have great finds on a sturdy pack to fill you may also find neat shit there to fill said back pack.

dont be sorry, hunney if you dont do this youll know what it is really like to be sorry. so this is good. yer doing just fine!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Im proud of ya young man! Also try army/navy surplus stores
Get little things first. Matches, first aid, e blankets(wal-mart has them 3.99)
Just start looking around with your mind set.
Always thinking BOB what can i use and real soon,
They will be done


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

A.J. - OK. We're definitely here to help, but we don't want to get you in trouble&#8230; that won't help your cause at all. Survival response in a disaster requires imagination and decisive action. Since preparation is the foundation of your disaster response, it requires the same&#8230; just without the immediate danger part.

Weapons: First, you have to realize that you live in a very weapons-sensitive part of a very weapons-sensitive State. Even for an adult, owning defensive weapons where you are can be a challenge. Possession/carry of almost any viable defense weapon under the age of 21 in New York State will get you in big trouble. That doesn't mean all doors are closed. It just means you have to attempt to access legitimate (age - appropriate&#8230; as much as that sucks) avenues to possess and/or train.

C02, BB, even faux handguns can end up with you in handcuffs. On the other hand, New York State entered the National Archery In-Schools Program ( http://archeryintheschools.org/activea.asp ) three years ago and over 140 schools already have teams established. The school year is just beginning. You might inquire about your school starting up a trial team. That way you could train and possess a bow with a Junior Archery License (age 14 and up). See if you can find any adult advocates. The Olympics just featured archery completion. Try to ride the wave.

Over the years I've taken many a young person (male and female) to the range for their first exposure to rifle and handgun shooting. See if you can locate someone (teacher, coach, neighbor, etc) that belongs to a sportsman club&#8230; someone that could mentor you in correct weapons handling and use.Unfortunately, weapons in the hands of school-age kids have led to recent tragedies. People can get freaked out pretty easily and sometimes rightfully so. As much as it plays a role in disaster preparation, don't obsess over it. You may need to let it be at least until you're 18.

At the very least identify good viable weapons in your house hold (hatchet, cleaver, sturdy kitchen knife, etc.). You don't have to gather them up, just know where they are and how you would pack/carry them if an emergency situation demanded it. That way, at a moment's notice, you could collect them to arm yourself and your family. The same is true for medical supplies.

Our youngest daughter took a bottle of water, fruit cup and Power Bar with her lunch to school every day. She stockpiled one or two a week in a box in her room to snack when friends were over. I'm not advocating being sneaky, but use your imagination and resourcefulness to identify sources for emergency provisions preparation and build them over time.

Stay smart. Stay legal. I hope some of this helps.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

oh wow they are strict in NYC. sorry to lead you the wrong way. Im sorry i grew up texan, where they hand out rifles for opening a bank account. always be legal with what you're doing. 
how a bout a list of things he should be on the look out for?


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

PM sent.
Above all read and learn.
Your skills can never be forgotten. Hone them and be aware of your surroundings.
Be a good citizen. Learn 1st aid/CPR
Don't rely on cell phones or modern battery oporated toys.
Whan Katrina hit the cell towers went down. Batteries die.
Check out Mel Tappan.
Bull in WI


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

AJ, welcome to the forum, we are glad to have you. Something to think about for personal protection would be to look into martial arts. Even NY can't outlaw your hands and feet. I know classes can be expensive so maybe look into taking them from a community center or church. If you can't find them there, there are several videos on you tube that can teach you some basic moves that you can practice at home. For long term food storage, rice is about $8 for a 20lb bag. Dried beans are about $1 per 1lb bag. That is pretty cheap. 
Here is a *Link to Some Educational Videos* that you could possibly get your parents to watch with you. You will be much more successful in persuading them if it comes from someone else.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

A.J. said:


> I've never done this befor so im sorry if i didnt do it right.
> 
> ok. Lets get to the point im 16 dont really have much money but i like the idea of prepping
> and I've always been able to take care of myself in the out doors.
> ...


 Ok. Costco stocks these "life wing" bug out bags for fairly cheap, they aren't perfect but you can add stuff to them and they make a great starting point.

Weapons- well, a machete is a nasty weapon you can carry in most situations outside the city. Mine cost me 7 bucks. Bows and arrows can be made, but you will want a decent recurve or compound bow. You could easily kill a man with one, especially if you practice with it a lot. Practicing with the bow is one of my favorites. A crossbow may also be legal there. Crossbow = rifle in my opinion. I have seen guys tag bears from 50 yards with a good crossbow and they are inherently armor piercing. A bolt with solid broadheads will go through just about any body armor devised. Hell, they used to go through full plate mail armor back in the day. Don't worry about bb guns or pellet rifles unless you are planning on buying a henry air rifle or other break action, piston powered one. Those are expensive. Water containers can be made out of just about any bottle or jug with a sealing lid on it. I have old tea jugs, kitty litter jugs, coke bottles, orange juice bottles, you name it. those are easy and effective. A vacuum sealer is great for storing dry good and sundries, whereas many canned foods (like Dinty Moore beef stew) are 'shelf-stable' and will last years and years on the shelf. If you see "best by" on the can, that means its shelf stable. "Use by" is entirely different.

Hope it helps bud, keep on trucking.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

I would like to say that the focus on weapons in a city ot town enviorment is just wacked.
This young fellow is asking for information on survival in the real world.
Such as it may not be so exciting or romantic as fighting your way to a mountain retreat it is reality.
We need to survive tough economic times. Lay offs and lack of jobs. Incoming bills and keeping the heat on.
The skills for this are being frugal and spending whare needed. Building personal knowlege on how to make a dime on a side job after school.
Knowing how to change your oil and check tires plus hundreds of oter normak duties we do on a daily basis.
Know how to cook a meal on a low budget. Also how to check for spoiled canned goods. If the vacum is gone then it is kaput.
Navigation and maps. We will never be lost if we can find north or know how a river's path runs.
Buck skinning as a hobby is a great exercize in primivite living. Plus a great history lesson.
So knives.cross bows and such are nice hobbies but so is golf. I do not golf but have shot many rabbits on a golf corse.
Mel Tappan was a great 80s weiter and full of knowlege. Check his books.
Learn to use your instiints and heed the warnings. Don't cross the street is it looks "funny" blend in and I do not mean wearing camies.
The sky is not falling and Zombies are not coming. What is coming is 666 and I for one embrace it as God's will. It is part of the prophecies. Read the Book and check out the Shepherds Chapel with Arnold Murray.
Then relax and learn.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

ibewbull said:


> I would like to say that the focus on weapons in a city ot town enviorment is just wacked.


You couldn't be any further off. In New York, people are absolutely some of the worst scum I've ever laid eyes on outside of a third world country. I give them fifteen minutes before they start eating each other or killing people to get what they want. The main focus, if you want to live, needs to be food / water/ weapons or yes, you will get got quite quick. I can't even believe you said that.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

betcha i can shoot farther with my ar and my 336 than you can with a bow. in a urban environment you are not walking around with a bow. Her choice int he end,uti i am willing to bet most on here have at least 1 firearm
b


----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

Well kyle.... the OP plainly listed his age and state. Both make it illegal for a person in his situation to own a firearm. So the point is moot.

AJ i would suggest you make a bugout plan...in fact make several. Find someplace like a national forest you can head to if needed. STart camping, join Boy Scouts even, you will learn a lot there!! You can even learn to shoot a rifle and bow thru the scouts. Start with YOUR pack (BOB). DO a search on ideas for stuff to put in it. Everyone is different, lives in different areas and has different skills. Pack your pack for YOU. Maybe start getting some camping stuff toigether and try to get the family to go camping with you some. Get atleast 2 GOOD flashlights!! If it is legal you will want a solid folding knife/multitool. I recommend atleast 3 knives. The one i just mentioned, a solid fixxed blade (Think KABAR) and another cheapo folder you can use and abuse if needed. Learn how to make FIRE atleast 5 different ways. And always have 3 or more ways to make fire in your BOB!

Do not let ANYONE deter you from what you feel you need to do. There are others up there also who think as we do. Maybe CAREFULLY do some networking (meeting people) who think as you do. This could lead to someone who might be willing to help you out with some education.

Stay legal!!

KNOW YOUR LAWS!!! Cops dont give 2 shits if you "Didnt know". its YOUR responsibility to learn and KNOW the laws. 

Get a good dog... 60+ pounds. Teach it and learn to love it and take care of it and it will take care of you!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

wrong thread sorry i was thinking of the young lady my bad


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Your in NY every thing is available on the black market, take a clue and shut up about it.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sorry i didnt really think of age and state. here in the city i have to survive my way to the forest. I did rent a storage unit on the way to the nat forest. ill run recon this weekend and pack it so i can move quickly through the city and if i get stripped or robbed of my bug out bag i have back up goods and plan. i just have to make it through some of the roughest neighborhoods to make it there. 
now with bows... dont you have to go get the arrow when yer done shooting and isnt that cumbersome? itd be a good thing to keep in a storage unit on the city's edge... i was brought up rual texas. survival and living off the land is second nature to me, but i have been citified and living rather well for about 20 yrs so reminding how to do this is critical. i think you'll do well, grass hopper. you're asking questions and that will get you far!


----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

fedorthedog said:


> Your in NY every thing is available on the black market, take a clue and shut up about it.


WOW....this has got to be the worst thing to be telling this young man. What an easy way to ruin his life. Even suggesting something illegal is....just....wow. BAD!


----------



## biggieg (Sep 7, 2012)

Many Assembly of God churches have a program called Royal Rangers that is a scouting / mentoring program that incorporates biblical principles as well. I would search out an active outpost around you and get plugged in.


----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

I was unaware Assembly of God did this. interesting.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

AJ all through life, you are going to get good advice and bad advice. Your number one survival tool is your mind. Use it to weigh out the good from the bad. Always remember, if you ever take bad advice and do something illegal, you may have your own personal "end of the world as we know it " moment years ahead of any global crisis. The worst place to be in a collapse would be jail.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> ..Your number one survival tool is your mind..


Yeah, like I used to tell students when I was a PC tactical wargame instructor- "Fight with your brain first and your weapons second".
Also, never needlessly get into a fight if you don't have to- "The greatest warrior is the one who never has to fight a battle"- Sun Tzu, 600 BC.

PS- Having the right mindset helps too, Bear Grylls seems to have found his. He said in one of his shows and his website-
_"My Christian faith has been such a backbone through so many difficult times, for me Christianity is about being strengthened" _


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Fedorthedog said- "Your in NY every thing is available on the black market, take a clue and shut up about it"



Dropy said:


> WOW....this has got to be the worst thing to be telling this young man. What an easy way to ruin his life. Even suggesting something illegal is....just....wow. BAD!


Yeah, best to wait til the SHTF bigtime when the only law that's around is the law of survival, and a man will have to do what a mans gotta do to keep himself and his family alive. I mean, zombs won't be playing by the rules so why should we?
Personally after the SHTF I intend raiding the nearest deserted derelict army base to help myself to an armoured car so me and my mates can defend our neighbourhood.
I mean, if we don't grab the stuff first, the mofo zombs will, so why leave it for them?
They better not mess with us..


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

AJ. Weapons for the most part for you are a no no. However if you can get your hands on an old navy or army machette from ww2, you will have an awsome weapon. Incredible. I still have my dads from Korea


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

AJ,

Im sure you can find a ton of info on what goods/supplies are well recommended for survival and bug out. However, lets focus on where to get these things cheap!

I highly recommend checking out your local flea markets. People are desperate for money and are willing to deal their goods for cheap. I know it might be unmoral but think about it, if they are at the flea market selling their stuff....they get your cash and you get your supplies, for cheap. Win/win situation for both parties. Anyway, I just picked up an Army duffle bag as a base for my BOB. Paid only $20 for one in fantastic shape. Something like this...








Also check out ebay. I've seen these same bags for under $20. I like to select "Auction only" and sort by time ending soonest. They I prey on the auctions with low bids that are ending soon. I usually swoop up stuff for cheap that way.

Also, Amazon has great prices. Always check Amazon.

Lastly, craigslist is always a great place to find supplies. I like to input search terms into craigslist like "MRE" or "First aid" then select my local area. At the bottom of the screen there is a yellow icon named "RSS," This is a new feed. You can "subscribe" to this search using Google Reader or any email client. Then anytime someone posts a thread that matches your search terms, it will pop up in your rss feed right away. Then you can be first to grab that gear, if the price is right. I have tons of subscriptions for gear that I am looking for.

Hope that helps!


----------

